# Whangaparaoa, New Zealand | A great place to live or visit



## rawiri (Nov 26, 2006)

Army Bay Beach, Whangaparaoa, New Zealand 








Gulf Harbour Town Centre Canal, Whangaparaoa, New Zealand









Arkles Bay, Whangaparaoa, New Zealand









Boat steps from cafes, bars and restaurants to a Gulf Harbour canal









SEE MORE WHANGAPARAOA PHOTOS, PLUS MAPS AND INFORMATION AT:
http://www.whangaparaoanz.com/index.html 

:wave:


----------



## rawiri (Nov 26, 2006)

The Gulf Harbour Marina is a good base from which to explore New Zealand's Hauraki Gulf. 









MAP OF THE HAURAKI GULF, NEW ZEALAND









FOR MORE PHOTOS AND INFORMATION ABOUT GULF HARBOUR | MARINA | MAP | FERRIES | 
BOAT CHARTERS | YACHT CLUB see: http://www.whangaparaoanz.com/html/gulf_harbour.html
:wave:


----------



## rawiri (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a map of the Whangaparaoa Peninsula, New Zealand


----------



## rawiri (Nov 26, 2006)

Shakespear Park, Whangaparaoa 










Cattle grazing the park high ground 









Whangaparaoa Passage and Tiritiri Matangi Island from Whangaparaoa


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

this is close to Auckland right?


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, just north (25 km) of the city. Great golf club too. Hosted the NZ open many times, Gulf Harbour Country Club.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah, it is a pleasant place to live looking for your pics :yes:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*What a great place!:cheers: Very calming, or so it seems. It would be great to live there. almost no worries on a day to day basis! Where in NZ is this town located?*


----------



## rawiri (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking across the bay off Big Manly Beach, Whangaparaoa. 










A trailered powerboat leaving Big Manly Beach for an early morning fishing trip on Whangaparaoa Bay


----------



## rawiri (Nov 26, 2006)

*Weiti River, Whangaparaoa, New Zealand*

View upsteam (north) from the Weiti Boating Club, which is situated on the east bank of the river. 
On the left hand side of the picture is Stillwater, which is on the west bank. 










Looking Downstream to Wade Heads and the mouth of the Weiti River.


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Beautiful and peaceful....kay:


----------



## rawiri (Nov 26, 2006)

*Map of Gulf Harbour, Whangaparaoa, New Zealand*











The 16th green at the Gulf Harbour Country Club Golf Course


----------



## rawiri (Nov 26, 2006)

*Red Beach, Whangaparaoa, New Zealand*


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Invite me! :laugh: I wanna live there.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

very pretty








it's so breathtaking.. haha


----------

